# What is JTAG port in 3900 receiver?



## salman121 (Aug 5, 2004)

Does it come with every receiver 3900 and what does it do? Where do I locate it on the receiver?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

There is no need to worry about the JTAG port unless you are interested in stealing Dish Network's signal. And, of course, you want to subscribe to Dish Network legally, right?


----------



## salman121 (Aug 5, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> There is no need to worry about the JTAG port unless you are interested in stealing Dish Network's signal. And, of course, you want to subscribe to Dish Network legally, right?


I never had that intention and never will. I actually had 3900 receiver which did not work initially with DP 34 dish and switch so I had to get an adapter. Now I got 311 which I like it much better. I am selling the 3900 receiver on e-bay and everybody is asking me this questions. I couldn't find anything on the receiver that says JTAG.

Thank you,


----------



## salman121 (Aug 5, 2004)

may be somebody is interested!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32845&item=5720708740&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## salman121 (Aug 5, 2004)

here is the link for E-bay auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32845&item=5720708740&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> There is no need to worry about the JTAG port unless you are interested in stealing Dish Network's signal. And, of course, you want to subscribe to Dish Network legally, right?


Just in defence of the JTAG port.... Yes whle the people who are asking this in ebay auctions are looking to steal service There are plenty of legal uses....

Jtag ports are not just on Dish network recivers.... they dont always look like the ones seen on dish network recivers so0me are internal...

Jtag are found on Recivers PDA pcket pcs lcd 500 dollar remotes. JTAG is a standard for access the firmware and diagnoistics. Jtag are there to write new updated firmware on the different devices. For dish you dont need this as they can update the software aka firmware bvia the satellite signal... I will not go into the reasons why pirates want it. But in the Jtag standard is used more than just as a device to aid in the theft of a satellite signal.


----------



## salman121 (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks for the detailed response. I was just curious why everybody is asking about JTAG. Now it seems like this is the reason that I will be able to sell my old receiver (3900) more expensive than I paid for my new receiver (311). I noticed some people have the picture of the bottom of 3900, I did the same so instead of receiving e-mails from people, they can look at the receiver. Not sure if it would help them or not. This receiver was not of any use for me and I didn't had any intension of stealing.
Thanks again. Auction link is pasted above.
Salman121


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

JTAG stands for "Joint Test Action Group". However, in general when people say "JTAG", they're referring to a standard for embedded devices which allows access to the unit through a "JTAG port". JTAG ports are found on a variety of electronic devices and allow access to the device's internals without having to solder or otherwise add special connections. For example, the JTAG port often can be used to interrogate the device to see if it is registering any internal faults, or to read the contents of a specific register or memory location.

In the context of this discussion, well, you know why people on E-Bay are asking about it. Older Dish receivers have an external JTAG port on the bottom of the unit. Presumably the external access to these has been removed on the newer receivers to discourage such activities.


----------



## salman121 (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks again, everybody!!


----------

